# NVIDIA Announces GeForce GTX 780 Ti to Counter Radeon R9 290X



## btarunr (Oct 18, 2013)

With benchmarks of the Radeon R9 290X doing rounds, it's getting increasingly clear that NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780 won't remain competitive with the Radeon R9 290X for too long; and the R9 290X isn't competitive with the GeForce GTX TITAN enough to warrant a price-cut for the $999.99 SKU. NVIDIA's solution to the tangle is a newer SKU that replaces the GTX 780 from its current $649.99 price-point, which trades blows with the R9 290X. Called GeForce GTX 780 Ti, the SKU could be an overclocked GTX 780, or one that ships with a few more CUDA cores. NVIDIA didn't reveal any technical specifications, other than posting a teaser picture CGI render. To quote NVIDIA on this, "Stay tuned for details."





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Am* (Oct 18, 2013)

Is this finally the Titan Ultra/fully enabled GK110 we were promised over half a year ago?!

And are they finally going to cut the price of the Titan in half like they should have lord knows how long ago?


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Is this finally the Titan Ultra/fully enabled GK110 we were promised over half a year ago?!


This is sitting below the Titan, why will it get a fully enabled chip when Titan isn't?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

This is called Nvidia going "bollocks, what now?"


----------



## Am* (Oct 18, 2013)

Zubasa said:


> This is sitting below the Titan, why will it get a fully enabled chip when Titan isn't?



Titan is an old SKU that will clearly struggle to compete with the R290X, at least at its price point, and there are already a crapton of custom GTX 780s flooding the market with higher clocks -- and almost no-one buying them. AMD clearly lit a fire under Nvidia's arses, because 700 series are nothing but re-brands of 600 series cards up to the 770 and everything above that has sold next to nothing. The only smart thing that will save Nvidia's high end range is a huge price cut across their entire range, because if they pull their retarded arrogant act yet again, like they did earlier this year with their stupendous overpricing, and refuse to budge on the costs, they will end up with a mountain of GK110 salvage parts by Q1 2014 and nobody buying them. Nvidia cannot expect their customers to keep buying into the fake "demand" for their top of the range, overpriced GPUs for so long before everyone starts seeing through the BS.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems to me the true money to be made by Nvidia would be to lower the prices on their mid-range, and even throw an extra model or two in there to compete better with AMD, instead of trying to claim the flagship crown again which very few people will buy.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2013)

You've got to be fucking kidding me.
NVidia will never learn. Dumbass kid execs.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Titan is an old SKU that will clearly struggle to compete with the R290X, at least at its price point, and there are already a crapton of custom GTX 780s flooding the market with higher clocks -- and almost no-one buying them. AMD clearly lit a fire under Nvidia's arses, because 700 series are nothing but re-brands of 600 series cards up to the 770 and everything above that has sold next to nothing. The only smart thing that will save Nvidia's high end range is a huge price cut across their entire range, because if they pull their retarded arrogant act yet again, like they did earlier this year with their stupendous overpricing, and refuse to budge on the costs, they will end up with a mountain of GK110 salvage parts by Q1 2014 and nobody buying them. Nvidia cannot expect their customers to keep buying into the fake "demand" for their top of the range, overpriced GPUs for so long before everyone starts seeing through the BS.



Wow...you must be fun at parties 
Although i'm with red camp,i never see Titan as a fail.They had their own market even it's very segmented.And NO...that's not pun or sarcasm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me.
> NVidia will never learn. Dumbass kid execs.



Haters gonna hate!


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Haters gonna hate!



He owns a 780.  2 actually, want to buy one?


----------



## Am* (Oct 18, 2013)

1d10t said:


> Wow...you must be fun at parties
> Although i'm with red camp,i never see Titan as a fail.They had their own market even it's very segmented.And NO...that's not pun or sarcasm



LOL you discuss computer hardware at parties? Guess I'm not so bad then.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Nvidia cannot expect their customers to keep buying into the fake "demand" for their top of the range, overpriced GPUs for so long before everyone starts seeing through the BS.



Although I disagree which much of what you said I agree with this 100%.  I bought a Titan to replace two 7970's which gave stutter in certain games.  Then Nvidia released the 780 a month or so later for £200-300 less.
It's disturbing how fast they can churn out as new (not new) card to replace the price SKU of the old (still new) card.

I'm still looking at a 290X if it truly does beat Titan (I game at 1440p so it does make a difference).  I doubt the 780Ti will improve on the 780 by more than 10-15% (keeping it under 290X 'leaked' performance).


----------



## harry90 (Oct 18, 2013)

*increased competition*

Seems like AMD got the attention of Nvidia, 780ti vs Amd 290x. i guess gtx titan doesnt have much reason to exist specially at $1000, when you can get 90% of its performance for 400 less. 290x will own, we'll c about 780ti.


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 18, 2013)

Well we now need to know the MSRP for the R9 290X...  So Nvidia is responding with their "Ghz version" for the same price... somehow that's so un-Nvidia? I see them doing that 780Ti at $700, 780 price break to $600? I wouldn't consider AMD just playing along at $600-650.

I'm still holding for $550, that's what AMD needs to put Nvidia back on its' heels. Back like the 4870/GTX260 days'.

I'm thinking now with the GeForce event in Montreal done, AMD can lift the NDA say next Tuesday the 22nd. I  think they waited for Nvidia to show their hand, now AMD can table theirs!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 18, 2013)

GTFO Nvidia.  Wow Nvidia have stepped it up big time! 

Just remember everyone, AMD has the 290X Ghz editions coming!


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> LOL you discuss computer hardware at parties? Guess I'm not so bad then.



what do you expect in an expertise parties with senior citizen?strippers? 



harry90 said:


> Seems like AMD got the attention of Nvidia, 780ti vs Amd 290x. i guess gtx titan doesnt have much reason to exist specially at $1000, when you can get 90% of its performance for 400 less. 290x will own, we'll c about 780ti.



It's seem everyone at nVidia is losing their sanity,panicking for something that not even released.Just add 1 more SMX,enabling a couple of CUDA and priced it $799,people will forget R9 290X said Jen-Hsun Huang...ever.


----------



## radrok (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a feeling that the current Titan chip will be put into this 780 Ti and the new Titan will feature 2880 CUDA cores.

Or they could just release a 780 with 192 CUDA more, aka 2496.

Either way I'd love a proper GK110 chip with a power delivery capable to actually sustain 1.4v-1.5v.

My Titan can reach stable clocks close to 1550 MHz with 1.4v on bad VRMs (you can actually hear them screaming when putting load on it lol) with lots of dirty power, can't imagine what it could do with clean power.


----------



## Am* (Oct 18, 2013)

My personal prediction is on either 

1. 780 Ti is a 2880 core, full-fat GK110 with some overly gimped DP capabilities and Nvidia replaces the Titan with the 2880 core GK180 with lower voltage/higher clockability and maintaining some decent compute performance, hence we go back to the days of the 8800 Ultra.

or

2. 780 Ti is a 2688 core GK110 at a higher clock and the full 2880 core GK110 replaces the Titan.

Either way, Titan and 780 owners won't be happy.

I hope it's the first one, as it seems the most likely and the safest long term option for Nvidia to play in case Mantle poses a serious challenge to these Keplers.



the54thvoid said:


> Although I disagree which much of what you said I agree with this 100%.  I bought a Titan to replace two 7970's which gave stutter in certain games.  Then Nvidia released the 780 a month or so later for £200-300 less.
> It's disturbing how fast they can churn out as new (not new) card to replace the price SKU of the old (still new) card.
> 
> I'm still looking at a 290X if it truly does beat Titan (I game at 1440p so it does make a difference).  I doubt the 780Ti will improve on the 780 by more than 10-15% (keeping it under 290X 'leaked' performance).



If you can still afford to upgrade (hats off to you if you can, after that beastly rig you've built) and if I was in your shoes, I would sell off the Titans and save up for a pair of custom 8GB R290X's with some waterblocks.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> I have a feeling that the current Titan chip will be put into this 780 Ti and the new Titan will feature 2880 CUDA cores.
> 
> Or they could just release a 780 with 192 CUDA more, aka 2496.
> 
> ...



WTF are you cooling it with that's in the low area of what liquid nitrogen does also if you run that kind of voltage for long enough the mosfets will get permanently stuck in the on state and blow up.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

As pointed out in other threads, it is speculated that nVidia should be able to increase performance of existing cards with nothing more than a firmware update. I doubt they're going to upgrade existing cards when they could sell green users a new card. Either way, I'm not surprised they're simply releasing a new card, most likely either with a simple clock bump and/or a few more unlocked bits.


----------



## harry90 (Oct 18, 2013)

Folks check out the benchmarks of r290x here:
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/17-gaming-benchmarks-leaked-for-radeon-r9-290x/0122845


----------



## Aithos (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Titan is an old SKU that will clearly struggle to compete with the R290X, at least at its price point, and there are already a crapton of custom GTX 780s flooding the market with higher clocks -- and almost no-one buying them. AMD clearly lit a fire under Nvidia's arses, because 700 series are nothing but re-brands of 600 series cards up to the 770 and everything above that has sold next to nothing. The only smart thing that will save Nvidia's high end range is a huge price cut across their entire range, because if they pull their retarded arrogant act yet again, like they did earlier this year with their stupendous overpricing, and refuse to budge on the costs, they will end up with a mountain of GK110 salvage parts by Q1 2014 and nobody buying them. Nvidia cannot expect their customers to keep buying into the fake "demand" for their top of the range, overpriced GPUs for so long before everyone starts seeing through the BS.



Do you red fanboys even realize that except for the 290x AMDs entire "new" lineup of cards are rebrands?  In fact, you actually have less than nVidia because both the 780 and Titan were on a new chipset (110 instead of 104).  AMD is literally rebadged and repricing last years cards.

Also, the nVidia cards have sold amazingly well.  This is just a response for the "reference" card, the aftermarket cards that have already been overclocked (EVGA superclocked) for instance are already near Titan performance (which the 290x doesn't beat).  This is just a posturing thing, it won't be full fat and it won't be a significant change to Titan.  It is PURELY so that AMD can't claim the 290x crushes the reference card.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> I have a feeling that the current Titan chip will be put into this 780 Ti and the new Titan will feature 2880 CUDA cores.


That would seem the easiest and fastest implementation. It also allows Nvidia to smoothly drop every SKU one segment price bracket without upsetting the applecart (AIB's mainly). I'd actually thought a month ago that dropping the Titan (and removing 3GB of VRAM) down a notch made the obvious choice...that choice looks even more clear cut now:


HumanSmoke said:


> Nvidia have a few combinations to work with. A fully enable 2880 core Titan Ultra at the $999 price point, dropping the Titan down to $650-750 (depending upon whether they do/do not split the model into 6GB and 3GB versions) and the GTX 780 down into whatever the R9-290X ships at. There is also the possibility that Nvidia could bifurcate the line by allying the GK 110 with 7Gb/sec memory as per the GTX 770/760. Throw in the dual and triple BIOS and/or relaxed voltage that EVGA are shipping and there's more than a little scope for tweaking the lineup.



Of course, that strategy of dropping the SKU's one notch in the hierarchy then open the door for the same price cut/leeway for the GTX 770 to be more competitive in pricing with the 280X, and any further matchups lower down the product stack


Aithos said:


> Do you red fanboys even realize that except for the 290x AMDs entire "new" lineup of cards are rebrands?


I really wouldn't bother. The "AMD Never Subtle Bundle™" now not only ships with a tinfoil hat but tinfoil glasses too


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> My Titan can reach stable clocks close to 1550 MHz with 1.4v on bad VRMs (you can actually hear them screaming when putting load on it lol) with lots of dirty power, can't imagine what it could do with clean power.



My friend I think your Titan is already 10 years older than mine  



Am* said:


> If you can still afford to upgrade (hats off to you if you can, after that beastly rig you've built) and if I was in your shoes, I would sell off the Titans and save up for a pair of custom 8GB R290X's with some waterblocks.



You know me so well!


----------



## radrok (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Either way, Titan and 780 owners won't be happy.



I wouldn't mind to be honest.



buildzoid said:


> WTF are you cooling it with that's in the low area of what liquid nitrogen does also if you run that kind of voltage for long enough the mosfets will get permanently stuck in the on state and blow up.



High end water, GPU never goes above 45C and VRM are around 80c ish. 



Am* said:


> I would sell off the Titans and save up for a pair of custom 8GB R290X's with some waterblocks.



He'd have to be crazy to ditch a SLI setup for a CFX setup.

SLI is much, much smoother than crossfire right now, it's better on frame pacing drivers but it's not up to SLI levels, Nvidia has been doing their multi gpu homework for a much longer time than AMD.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 18, 2013)

Shit, I was really hoping for a price cut for Titan, would this new 780 card be able to do SLI with existing Titan cards?


----------



## radrok (Oct 18, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Shit, I was really hoping for a price cut for Titan, would this new 780 card be able to do SLI with existing Titan cards?



Knowing how Nvidia works I wouldn't hope on that.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2013)

Realy?? Isnt this why they have the "Titan" ???


----------



## harry90 (Oct 18, 2013)

According to early sources 290x is 23.8 percent faster than 780 at 2160p(4k).


----------



## springs113 (Oct 18, 2013)

didn't AMD crash their party yesterday?


----------



## ManosHandsOfFate (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Titan is an old SKU that will clearly struggle to compete with the R290X, at least at its price point, and there are already a crapton of custom GTX 780s flooding the market with higher clocks -- and almost no-one buying them. AMD clearly lit a fire under Nvidia's arses, because 700 series are nothing but re-brands of 600 series cards up to the 770 and everything above that has sold next to nothing. The only smart thing that will save Nvidia's high end range is a huge price cut across their entire range, because if they pull their retarded arrogant act yet again, like they did earlier this year with their stupendous overpricing, and refuse to budge on the costs, they will end up with a mountain of GK110 salvage parts by Q1 2014 and nobody buying them. Nvidia cannot expect their customers to keep buying into the fake "demand" for their top of the range, overpriced GPUs for so long before everyone starts seeing through the BS.





The only 2 cards above the 770 are the 780, and Titan respectively, both of which have sold A SH*T TON and have been IMMENSELY SUCCESSFUL, so you're comment claiming otherwise is downright confusing, and incorrect. Say what you want about Nvidia, but they are VERY, VERY, VERY SUCCESSFUL.


----------



## Kaynar (Oct 18, 2013)

nVidia's next move: a GTX Titan with better capacitors,bios and no stupid throttling, so that the chip can easily do 1300mhz.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

harry90 said:


> According to early sources 290x is 23.8 percent faster than 780 at 2160p(4k).



Yeah but there are very few 4k owners.  Even 1440p is considered above average amongst most gamers at the moment.  

And then ask, is it 23.8% faster than a GTX 780Ti?  Oooh, see what Nvidia did.

Interestingly, if Nvidia really do have availability come mid November (<28 days away) it means they've had it waiting.  I think the slow release of 290X is maybe due to AMD waiting to see what Nvidia were going to counter with.  Neither side have publicly stated a firm price.  

Do AMD release high and let Nvidia undercut (i Know - unlikely) or do they release lower to get the performance/$ crown.  It's all cat and mouse.  If it was still ATI it would be cat and moose.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Do you red fanboys even realize that except for the 290x AMDs entire "new" lineup of cards are rebrands?



I can't help but think that the people who bash this point are the same people who praise Apple's "The last generation flagship is this generation's value model".

It's not a new business practice and not practiced by just AMD. If you'd rather spend money to reinvent the wheel to get the same performance, by all means go ahead. Continuing a previous fab saves money for both AMD and its consumers.

Even die-hard nVidia fans (such as yourself, I assume) should be celebrating this since it's driving prices down for nVidia cards. You're welcome.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> Apple.



Don't cuss in front of the kids!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 18, 2013)

So basically nvidia is saying we still want to sell cards at $650 and $1000, and the 780 can deal with the 290X. We don't know if that's true until real reviews, but if this is their response at least they think it is. Of course there's nothing stopping them from making a further price adjustment after seeing how the market reacts.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 18, 2013)

Educated guess: It's a GTX Titan with lower clocks and 3 GB of memory.


----------



## harry90 (Oct 18, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah but there are very few 4k owners.  Even 1440p is considered above average amongst most gamers at the moment.
> 
> And then ask, is it 23.8% faster than a GTX 780Ti?  Oooh, see what Nvidia did.
> 
> ...



This is competition of course they make new cards that beats the one's released earlier, it depends on personal choice and price which card or side to chose.


----------



## radrok (Oct 18, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Educated guess: It's a GTX Titan with lower clocks and 3 GB of memory.



Good guess, makes for a good chip salvaging strategy.


----------



## Am* (Oct 18, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Do you red fanboys even realize that except for the 290x AMDs entire "new" lineup of cards are rebrands?  In fact, you actually have less than nVidia because both the 780 and Titan were on a new chipset (110 instead of 104).  AMD is literally rebadged and repricing last years cards.
> 
> Also, the nVidia cards have sold amazingly well.  This is just a response for the "reference" card, the aftermarket cards that have already been overclocked (EVGA superclocked) for instance are already near Titan performance (which the 290x doesn't beat).  This is just a posturing thing, it won't be full fat and it won't be a significant change to Titan.  It is PURELY so that AMD can't claim the 290x crushes the reference card.



Are you really that braindead that you can't understand the principle of how SKUs work? All of AMD's previous cards are A. being priced either at the same level or MUCH, MUCH lower than their predecessors (unlike Nvidia who are currently charging WAY more than their previous SKUs -- a 770 sells for anywhere from 30%-50% above a 680s price) and B. It is AMD's first official rebrand to system building consumers. Nvidia have already rebadged their SKUs earlier this year, hence why they are at the "marketing disadvantage", which is exactly what I said.

And where are you getting your bullshit facts from that the 290X won't beat a Titan? Those worthless 1080p benches? Because anybody with a single brain cell left will tell you that the 290X is built to best Kepler at resolutions much higher than that, and that is where it will eat a Titan for breakfast due to its 64 ROPs/512bit bus alone (Nvidia have always had on par or minutely better performance at lower resolutions than AMD due to smaller bus but higher bandwidth and higher clocks). The question then becomes -- do you want Nvidia's card, 2 out of 100 FPS faster at 1080p than the equivalent AMD card in the same game, or a 4K ready AMD card that will add 10-20FPS out of 40 and possibly make the playable difference in games vs the equivalent Nvidia card that can't keep up due to bus width and other limitations? Go look at some 4K benchmarks, where a 7970 is FAR closer to the Titan's performance than it is at 1080p before you get your green coloured panties in a twist...


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

This is "Ghz edition" all over again. This time from Nvidia.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> I can't help but think that the people who bash this point are the same people who praise Apple's "The last generation flagship is this generation's value model".
> 
> It's not a new business practice and not practiced by just AMD. If you'd rather spend money to reinvent the wheel to get the same performance, by all means go ahead. Continuing a previous fab saves money for both AMD and its consumers.
> 
> Even die-hard nVidia fans (such as yourself, I assume) should be celebrating this since it's driving prices down for nVidia cards. You're welcome.



I'm not bashing the point.  Am* was trashing nVidia for their cards all being re-brands of the 600 series.  I just pointed out that AMD was doing exactly the same thing with even less "new" cards.  I don't care what companies do, I do care when people are incredibly biased and hypocritical like that guy is.

I am not a die-hard nVidia fan, nor am I a fanboy.  I've owned cards from both companies.  That being said for the past several systems I've personally build I've went with nVidia.  I find their software package and drivers to be superior, their build quality to be better (EVGA is incredible) and performance for the games I run to be better.  

It's just a preference, if AMD upped their game and really blew nVidia out of the water I wouldn't even hesitate.  The problem is that unless you're at the very high end of the curve it doesn't really matter which camp you're in.  A standard mid-level single card from either company is going to be basically the same.

The one point that is relevant is that nVidia has consistently had better support for their cards.  Particularly in multiple-gpu setups and bleeding edge driver support.  But that's neither here nor there, we don't have a disagreement...BOTH companies re-brand.  It would be a complete waste of R&D to re-invent every generation, the only way we support a yearly refresh is by tweaking the previous generation to the limit.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> Nvidia has been doing their multi gpu homework for a much longer time than AMD.



If by doing homework, you mean steal someone else's, then, pour incredible amounts of resources into "selling" it to the teacher... yup, sure.



Aithos said:


> I am not a die-hard nVidia fan, nor am I a fanboy.  I've owned cards from both companies.  That being said for the past several systems I've personally build I've went with nVidia.  I find their software package and drivers to be superior, their build quality to be better (EVGA is incredible) and performance for the games I run to be better.



Dear god, have I heard that line a billion times or what... No offence, but that's pretty much THE type-cast nVidia fanboy "argument". Yet somehow I've seen both brands have their share of fails in systems I've worked with, and feel no need to gratuitously bash or sanctify neither.


Anyway, someone said something about the R9 290X being a great deal faster than GTX 780 at the UHD resolution. Here's a compiled list of performance improvements, I don't know it's exact source, some guy at WCCFTech linked it, so don't quote me worth shit just yet.






(Looks screen-captured as to save info on a leak that would've been taken down shortly after)

Also, an editor there mentioned that AMD will also be releasing Catalyst 13.11 BETA3 (probably R9 290/X release drivers) which will add frame-pacing for 3840x2160 resolution and a number of performance improvements in various titles. Which reminds me, I'm really curious of how that bridge-less crossfire works and would it's advantages be (currently I see only one disadvantage).

Yes, nVidia seems a bit desperate right now, but is this not what we wanted? For new cards to be launched and better prices for everyone... Not for "leading" brands to stagnate the whole market with dirty tactics and sky-high prices for rebrands/last-year's tech?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 18, 2013)

Am* said:


> Are you really that braindead that you can't understand the principle of how SKUs work? All of AMD's previous cards are A. being priced either at the same level or MUCH, MUCH lower than their predecessors (unlike Nvidia who are currently charging WAY more than their previous SKUs -- a 770 sells for anywhere from 30%-50% above a 680s price)


Newegg lists six (6) HD 7970 SKUs cheaper than the cheapest R9-280X
Newegg lists both GTX 680's cheaper than the cheapest GTX 770 

So much for that hypothesis.
Let me guess...Newegg doesn't count. The only place that counts is the store where you found GTX 680's costing more than GTX 770's and 280X cheaper than 7970's. AMIRITE!



Am* said:


> and B. It is AMD's first official rebrand to system building consumers.


HD 7970.....HD 7970 GHz Edition....R9-280X 
Which one of these isn't official ?



Am* said:


> Nvidia have already rebadged their SKUs earlier this year, hence why they are at the "marketing disadvantage", which is exactly what I said.


Well if its a case of "who rebadges last wins" then firstly, it's a piss poor competition either way, and secondly the GK110 rebadges aren't going to debut before the R9-290X...unless AMD continue delaying until they can bundle the card with Duke Nukem Forever II


Am* said:


> 290X is built to best Kepler at resolutions much higher than that, and that is where it will eat a Titan for breakfast due to its 64 ROPs/512bit bus alone


You smell that? Do you smell that? Hyperbole, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of hyperbole in the morning.


Am* said:


> before you get your green coloured panties in a twist...


Meanwhile, back on Planet Objective...


Am* said:


> Yet again, more useless, proprietary and gimmicky crap from Nvidia.





Am* said:


> Please GTFO with more of this proprietary, overpriced and useless bullshit to further fragment PC gaming, Nvidia.





Am* said:


> and good lord, that stupid name...G-SYNC? Sounds like the name of an Nsync tribute band.





Am* said:


> a crapton of custom GTX 780s flooding the market with higher clocks -- and almost no-one buying them.





Am* said:


> because 700 series are nothing but re-brands of 600 series cards up to the 770 and everything above that has sold next to nothing.


----------



## radrok (Oct 18, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> If by doing homework, you mean steal someone else's, then, pour incredible amounts of resources into "selling" it to the teacher... yup, sure.



Doesn't matter to me how they got there, I want results and Nvidia happens to deliver way better than AMD on multi GPU tech 

I could care less of what AMD/ATI does or Nvidia does, I'm a consumer not their advocate.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

Aithos said:


> I'm not bashing the point.  Am* was trashing nVidia for their cards all being re-brands of the 600 series.  I just pointed out that AMD was doing exactly the same thing with even less "new" cards.



My mistake for not reading more of the thread.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> Doesn't matter to me how they got there, I want results and Nvidia happens to deliver way better than AMD on multi GPU tech
> 
> I could care less of what AMD/ATI does or Nvidia does, I'm a consumer not their advocate.



Well, if it's one thing AMD has brought to the multi-GPU arena... is excellent scaling, on average... but especially in special cases... I mean, 99-110% scaling in some cases (tho I'm not sure of the validity of over 100% scaling, I have seen 99-100% ones fairly often). Now I do know frame-pacing impacts performance in some cases, stellar scaling still remains in most cases. 

Either way, bridge-less CF and the future of AMD drivers/frame-pacing (as well as the question of... does Mantle have special features related to "close-to-metal" multi-GPU coding... like the... multi-core programming rage from a while back) is something I surely will keep an eye out for.


Anyway, there's so many gaming goodies coming out in the near future, it's so damn sad that, even with an insane budget, you can't have access to all of them at once.




HumanSmoke said:


> Meanwhile, back on Planet Objective...



Sorry, but you ain't exactly screamin' objectivism to me either...

And BTW, I only see ONE card being cheaper than Radeon R9 280Xs (mail-in rebates and special deals don't count, in case logic escapes some people, as I can apply those same discounts to the new cards as well) AAAAAAAND, news flash, the whole world is bigger than North America, you do know that right... I couldn't care less of prices on NewEgg...
GTX 680 are EOL as far as I'm concerned.
Where I live, R9 280X AKA Overclocked Radeon HD 7970, is cheaper and faster than what it is replacing... and guess what, at the end of the day, that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 19, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> And BTW, I only see ONE card being cheaper than Radeon R9 280Xs (mail-in rebates and special deals don't count, in case logic escapes some people, as I can apply those same discounts to the new cards as well)


Really? MIR's don't count? And even if they did you can apply them to products that they aren't advertised for! 

/bookmarked for humour value and future reference.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Really? MIR's don't count? And even if they did you can apply them to products that they aren't advertised for!
> 
> /bookmarked for humour value and future reference.



Very interesting discussion, please reply this: 
"Where I live, R9 280X AKA Overclocked Radeon HD 7970, is cheaper and faster than what it is replacing... and guess what, at the end of the day, that's the only thing that matters."

Making popcorn!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Newegg lists six (6) HD 7970 SKUs cheaper than the cheapest R9-280X
> Newegg lists both GTX 680's cheaper than the cheapest GTX 770
> 
> So much for that hypothesis.
> ...



You like proprietary bs one make standard's?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Educated guess: It's a GTX Titan with lower clocks and 3 GB of memory.





radrok said:


> Good guess, makes for a good chip salvaging strategy.



And hopefully keep compute FP32/FP64 and all that enabled


----------



## freakshow (Oct 19, 2013)

damn it and i just bought my 780...............


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 19, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> Very interesting discussion, please reply this:
> "Where I live, R9 280X AKA Overclocked Radeon HD 7970, is cheaper and faster than what it is replacing... and guess what, at the end of the day, that's the only thing that matters."
> 
> Making popcorn!


What's to discuss? Where NeoXF is the 280X is cheaper than the 7970. That fulfils their argument as far as she/he are concerned. Personally, I would tend to look at the larger markets as an indicator - but to each their own*
I could apply NeoXF's same metric to my local situation, and say that for instance the recent HD 7990 is a PoS based on the fact that the card retails for $1800+ here (or three times the price of an OC'ed 7970GE), or that the pre-order price for a reference R9-290X at $1002 -or ~10% more than a non-ref 780, makes it decidedly meh...






But of course I realise that my situation might not be indicative of the majority of people also looking at the cards, and tend to weight any judgement on a larger market that tends to influence the bulk of sales.

* I'm more keen on learning how I can transfer MIR's intended for one product to discounts to other items not covered by MIR. This sounds absolutely fascinating and truly revolutionary...if true. Then of course it could just be bullshit spouted by someone with no clue whatsoever. I'll email Asus, Sapphire and MSI and let you know the outcome.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> You like proprietary bs one make standard's?


Can someone please convert this to English?
Having spent a few Saturdays in Salford I can understand that other species have a unique take on rational thought.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> This is called Nvidia going "bollocks, what now?"



It isn't like nVidia is in a bad position.  It was either lower the price or the Titan or release a card between the GTX780 and Titan that matches the 290X or maybe even slightly bests it.

Of course they could do both...


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Oct 19, 2013)

And i just bought 2 780's... You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Oct 19, 2013)

Saw this coming. I still think the move is a little premature from NVIDIA though. We still have no idea of it's "actual" performance nor of it's "actual" price. So for all we know AMD gets greedy and/or it doesn't perform as well as we all hoped (including myself).
Still despite that the only other company AMD competes against is "battening down the hatches".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> And i just bought 2 780's... You've got to be kidding me.



Buy another


----------



## Naito (Oct 19, 2013)

Am* said:


> unlike Nvidia who are currently charging WAY more than their previous SKUs -- a 770 sells for anywhere from 30%-50% above a 680s price



Such an outrageous claim. If I were to buy a GTX 770 today, it'd cost me $50 less than what I paid for my GTX 670 last year.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 19, 2013)

Well folks we've had a card out for several months charging a premium for it (yeah, screw you early adopters), now were going to release a counter a to card from our competitor, and we hope you just forget that we raped your wallet previously.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2013)

What AMD could do now to collapse NVIDIA's house of cards is price the R9 290X at $499.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> What AMD could do now to collapse NVIDIA's house of cards is price the R9 290X at $499.



Well could may be changed to forced.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> What AMD could do now to collapse NVIDIA's house of cards is price the R9 290X at $499.



Nvidia would probably spontaneously combust if that happened.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nvidia would probably spontaneously combust if that happened.



i doubt nvidia would do that.  As bta level price suggestion for R9-290x with $499 would be no brainer. we as consumers would be happy including myself (very happy). i'm gonna buy two of R9-290x. 

yeah, bring the competition.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> What AMD could do now to collapse NVIDIA's house of cards is price the R9 290X at $499.



Yep, they could.

Will they.  No, they're just as greedy as the other guys.


----------



## jihadjoe (Oct 19, 2013)

freakshow said:


> damn it and i just bought my 780...............



No worries, the people who buy this or the 290X will get their chance to complain when Maxwell comes along.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Well folks we've had a card out for several months charging a premium for it (yeah, screw you early adopters), now were going to release a counter a to card from our competitor, and we hope you just forget that we raped your wallet previously.



That is pretty much the way with all tech.



EpicShweetness said:


> Saw this coming. I still think the move is a little premature from NVIDIA though. We still have no idea of it's "actual" performance nor of it's "actual" price. So for all we know AMD gets greedy and/or it doesn't perform as well as we all hoped (including myself).
> Still despite that the only other company AMD competes against is "battening down the hatches".



Why do you think nVidia hasn't released any solid specs or a final price yet?  Once they see what the 290X turns out to be they'll position the 780Ti at right about the same performance and right about the same price.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 19, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> No worries, the people who buy this or the 290X will get their chance to complain when Maxwell comes along.


And then again with Pirate Islands...and again with Volta...


----------



## freakshow (Oct 19, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> No worries, the people who buy this or the 290X will get their chance to complain when Maxwell comes along.



yea probably so


----------



## amdftw (Oct 19, 2013)

And where is the fully Dx 11.1 support? Otherwise it is the same cr@p.
BF4 comes with dx11.1 and next year some games too, why would someone buy Nv's handicap GPU?


----------



## purefun65 (Oct 19, 2013)

amdftw said:


> And where is the fully Dx 11.1 support? Otherwise it is the same cr@p.
> BF4 comes with dx11.1 and next year some games too, why would someone buy Nv's handicap GPU?



not handicapped. all but 2 of dx11.1 extensions  are supported. those 2 arent required for games. therefore no ms certification.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yep, they could.
> 
> Will they.  No, they're just as greedy as the other guys.


Not at all its not going to be a grand now is it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> i doubt nvidia would do that.  As bta level price suggestion for R9-290x with $499 would be no brainer. we as consumers would be happy including myself (very happy). i'm gonna buy two of R9-290x.
> 
> yeah, bring the competition.



It would force Nvidia to drop prices, and we all know they don't want to do that.


----------



## Naito (Oct 19, 2013)

Either way you look at it, AMD are still behind.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2013)

[/sarcasm mode on]awwww crap just when i finally got some serious GPU power they pop out the bag a ultra 780 

oh well i guess my sli of 580 wich sit between a 590 and a 780 will still hold til the next gen ... or till R9 290X pricecut  (good point since my mobo is pcieX 3.0 compatible SLI/CFX (yeah yeah i know a i5-2400 is SB so pcieX 2.0... for the moment :shadedshu )

1.5gb is still enough (1080p ofc) 700w is enough ... lots of fake argument (not totaly fake but... aahhh whatever)

also 780Ti is a joke : "oh gosh the new R9 line is full of rename (heck so what we did the same with the 7xx) but the 290/290X is a new chip (wait didnt we do it with the 780? indeed we did cut down a titan to do it) so lets add 2 letter behind 780 add minor tweak oh no wait ... lets just OC it to make it chomp the 290 and call it a day" (im joking dont hit me  )

for my budget i had enough for a 760 but ended buying 2 580 15% under a 780 and 75% cheaper (ok i know ... the electricity bill will not be cheaper ahah)

btw for AM* the full enabled Titan exist : the Tesla K20X ... (no joke if a Titan still remain at 999-1200chf and they release a renamed K20X what would be the price? and would it be worth it, titan isnt worth the price technically.) take a K20 at 3499.99 eventualy wait ...no[/sarcasme mode off] 

ohhh K40 GK180 
K40 GPU Computing Module	GK180	
1		2880		288	GDDR5	384	12288	6000	3.5	235	
Computing Module IEEE 754-2008 FMA capabilities



Naito said:


> Either way you look at it, AMD are still behind.


 and?



amdftw said:


> And where is the fully Dx 11.1 support? Otherwise it is the same cr@p.
> BF4 comes with dx11.1 and next year some games too, why would someone buy Nv's handicap GPU?


 and? is DX11.1 such a HUGE leap that every DX11 card will be rendered useless if they dont support the "last fancy gimmick" for BF4 and maybe some other incomming games 

im neither Intel/AMD or Nvidia/AMD side but people buy what they like : blindfolded just because "ohgosh the new one is here" or smartly, cheaper, Price/perf ratio, day 1 buy is allways a bad idea ...


----------



## Naito (Oct 19, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> and?



I think people have overlooked that, caught up in all this excitement.

Lets go back to the release of the previous generation of SKUs. AMD has a 4 month head start on Nvidia by releasing the HD 7000 series. There is speculation, that in this time, Nvidia moved their mid-tier GK104 to a high-end SKU, removing the GK110 from the lineup. This is entirely possible, because a product based on the GK110 was announced as far back as May 2012, one month after the release of the GK104 SKUs. Fast-forward to February this year. Nvidia is starting to lose some competitiveness against the HD7970 GHz Ed (and possibly due to other pressures) and decide to release the GTX TITAN (and eventually the GTX 780) and cash in on the enthusiast market.

So to sum up, AMD are only just beginning to be competitive with a 17 month old GPU. Maybe AMD should be blamed for Nvidias crazy prices? But having said that, some say AMD play a different game; price/performance.

I do hope the R9 290X is competitive in price, forcing Nvidia to cut prices, but my guess is it will retail for $800AU (if the $699 price is to be believed). Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 19, 2013)

Soo, did anyone notice some of the early benchies of R9 290X showed something called "Quiet mode"?.

I wonder whether it'll make a big difference(10%?), and if NVidia aims the 780Ti to compete with the performance in quiet mode(if real), or with the R9 290X running full throttle.


----------



## End0rphine (Oct 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> But of course I realise that my situation might not be indicative of the majority of people also looking at the cards, and tend to weight any judgement on a larger market that tends to influence the bulk of sales.



Check out this 780gtx HumanSmoke. It seems much cheaper than what appears on that online shop aggregating site.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24542


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 19, 2013)

Naito said:


> Considering the fact the card is a GTX *70 series SKU, I'd be more inclined to say it replaced that GTX 670, especially as they were both released at the $400US price mark. It's fair to say the GTX 680 never had a direct replacement if you look at pricing.



The 770 is the same card as the 680 but with higher custom clocks. It is the replacement as such, but in ranking it's now 3rd in the 7xx series line (770,780 &  titan). So i know where you're coming from.


----------



## Naito (Oct 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The 770 is the same card as the 680 but with higher custom clocks.



I understand this, but from a tier and pricing point, it has replaced the GTX 670.



the54thvoid said:


> It is the replacement as such, but in ranking it's now 3rd in the 7xx series line (770,780 &  titan). So i know where you're coming from.



Ok, sorry, gotcha. Had to re-read that....

GTX 670 ($400) < GTX 680 ($500) < GTX 690 ($1000)

GTX 770 ($400) < GTX 780 ($650) < GTX TITAN ($1000)

EDIT: Yeah, from a performance and hardware point of view, it replaced the GTX 680.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Really? MIR's don't count? And even if they did you can apply them to products that they aren't advertised for!
> 
> /bookmarked for humour value and future reference.



I don't see how they would, are R7/R9s not eligible for MIRs in the long run or what? By the end of the year, we'll see plenty of special deals on the new cards as well, so... ? But I do like how you reply to only what you want, probably the weakest link in your vision, in the whole statement. It sure does boost your credibility even further!



freakshow said:


> damn it and i just bought my 780...............





PatoRodrigues said:


> And i just bought 2 780's... You've got to be kidding me.


Haha... Who buys high-end video cards in the middle of a freaking PRICE WAR!? And to a lesser degree/importance... performance 'crown' pursuit. I don't feel sorry for you guys, that's for sure.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 19, 2013)

End0rphine said:


> Check out this 780gtx HumanSmoke. It seems much cheaper than what appears on that online shop aggregating site.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24542


Cheers for that. Unfortunately it doesn't look like PC Casegear ship across the ditch. Going through a regular etailer also means that any card would get hit with our 15% goods and services tax (GST) based on the value of the card + shipping cost.

I usually import direct from Hong Kong/Singapore/China unless its an EVGA card- then I buy direct and use freight forwarding to New Zealand*

* Note to Am* : Newegg don't ship internationally let alone 10,500km to New Zealand, so Newegg don't actually feature for me personally even if their pricing is the standard quote for many tech sites.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> What AMD could do now to collapse NVIDIA's house of cards is price the R9 290X at $499.



Naaah...that's too far.Just set R9 290X at $549 ,R9 290 at $449 and later launch R9 290X GHz edition to counter 780Ti at $599.That's more than sufficient to shake nVidia ground  



Mathragh said:


> Soo, did anyone notice some of the early benchies of R9 290X showed something called "Quiet mode"?.
> I wonder whether it'll make a big difference(10%?), and if NVidia aims the 780Ti to compete with the performance in quiet mode(if real), or with the R9 290X running full throttle.



So if 780 OC nearly on par with Titan and compete with R290X,isn't obvious 780Ti OC will surpass both Titan and R9 290X?Ouch...


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 19, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> HumanSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > NeoXF said:
> ...


Who mentioned anything about the end of the year? :shadedshu  Am*'s assertion was based upon the pricing structure *NOW*...not some time in the future...and you know what? I don't see any MIR's attached to 280X cards *NOW*- not that it should make any difference to your argument since as far as you're concerned "they don't count".
Even if your pal was referring to some nebulous future timeframe, as far as years end is concerned I doubt that most etailers would even have an EOL'ed GTX 680 for sale...and that's assuming that all the other pricing structures haven't budged in 2.5 months  - so the assertion would be moot anyway. If you guys are going to tag-team troll you really should get on the same page strategy-wise because ATM its less Socratic method than Keystone Cops Meets Benny Hill.

Cheers for the crazy logic trip anyhow. Almost as awesome as the "MIR's and specials don't count". Maybe you should tell that to people who actually buy components when they are on special and collect on MIR's. Let me guess...where you live nobody does either REAL MEN PAY FULL PRICE!!!!


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> :Stupid-ass-long nested quote stack:



Uh... yeah, whatever you say, buddy. 

..DAFUQ ...you need help.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2013)

I suggest everyone to stay on topic with out insulting other members. This is your first, and last warning.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 19, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> That is pretty much the way with all tech.



Yup. It's worse from companies like Apple, Intel, Nvidia due to their market position and worth. They have comfort to charge more markup on their products due to customer perception and dominance.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 19, 2013)

I just brought a EVGA GTX 780 in the last few days looks like Step-Up for me.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 19, 2013)

Fact of the matter is, I don't see how nVidia can come up with ~25%+ more performance out of what is supposedly maxed out tech anyway. Just look at GTX 770 vs GTX 780, spec wise they look worlds apart, but performance-wise, not all that much... and it only gets even worse from then on... I can see maybe 7GHz GDDR5... more cores and  maybe 4,5GB VRAM... but that's it, TITAN is a staple that you won't get anything spectacular anyway.

But guess what, it's still some kind of progress, performance and price wise at least, and I'll be damned if that will ever be a bad thing.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2013)

1d10t said:


> ...launch R9 290X GHz edition...



R9 290X already runs at GHz clock speeds? What if "Hawaii" really has 48 CUs?


----------



## xorbe (Oct 19, 2013)

Man what a tempest in a teapot on every forum.  I'd wager 95% of users are served by something like a 660 anyways.  This is like the hyperbike arguments on the 250cc forums ... (yes, my Titan cost like half of my 250 hahaha.)

Anyways, 290X _and_ 780Ti about to drop, good times for enthusiasts!


----------



## HD64G (Oct 19, 2013)

If 290X is 10% faster than 780, then it will be equal to Titan for a great amount of money less. Titan will be obsolete then for no-fanboy-buyers. And I expect 290X to be well over that percentage faster than 780. And especially in eyefinity it will be miles ahead of everything else.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Oct 19, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yep, they could.
> 
> Will they.  No, they're just as greedy as the other guys.



You truly have no idea how businesses are run do you? AMD finally turned a profit this quarter after being in the red for a while. Do people not have any understanding of economics?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 19, 2013)

HD64G said:


> If 290X is 10% faster than 780, then it will be equal to Titan for a great amount of money less. Titan will be obsolete then for no-fanboy-buyers..





_290X did not make the Titan an obsolete card_.  The *GTX 780* custom models did.  Hell, the best 3 Nvidia cards currently are probably: GTX 780 Classified, GTX 780 Lightning and GTX 780 Galaxy HOF Edition.
Titan has no relevance for gaming only anymore unless you game at massive resolution or multi screen or in set ups with modded games running heavy memory requirements.

And again with this 'fanboy' nonsense.  Most folk I know (through TPU and OCN) that bought Titans had 7970's.  That's not fanboy behaviour.

Defending a brand without recourse to logic or blind denial of reasoned discussion is fanboy behaviour.


----------



## radrok (Oct 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> _290X did not make the Titan an obsolete card_.  The *GTX 780* custom models did.  Hell, the best 3 Nvidia cards currently are probably: GTX 780 Classified, GTX 780 Lightning and GTX 780 Galaxy HOF Edition.
> Titan has no relevance for gaming only anymore unless you game at massive resolution or multi screen or in set ups with modded games running heavy memory requirements.
> 
> And again with this 'fanboy' nonsense.  Most folk I know (through TPU and OCN) that bought Titans had 7970's.  That's not fanboy behaviour.
> ...



Well said.

It's not like people gain anything in defending X or Y brand.


----------



## jihadjoe (Oct 20, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> Fact of the matter is, I don't see how nVidia can come up with ~25%+ more performance out of what is supposedly maxed out tech anyway. Just look at GTX 770 vs GTX 780, spec wise they look worlds apart, but performance-wise, not all that much... and it only gets even worse from then on... I can see maybe 7GHz GDDR5... more cores and  maybe 4,5GB VRAM... but that's it, TITAN is a staple that you won't get anything spectacular anyway.
> 
> But guess what, it's still some kind of progress, performance and price wise at least, and I'll be damned if that will ever be a bad thing.



All Nvidia has to do is lift their power budget/cap, and allow their partners to make custom boards with more/bigger power phases. Like AMD has done from the start.

770 vs 780 is a mere 20W difference in power, and that artificial 250W limit carefully imposed via GPU Boost 2.0 is definitely holding back GK110 so the performance is a lot closer to GK104 than it otherwise should be.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> R9 290X already runs at GHz clock speeds? What if "Hawaii" really has 48 CUs?



Yeah... and 192(or more) TMUs, ROP is fine. As for the memory, I find it pretty plausible to see 6 (R9 280X) 6,5 (R7 260X) or even 7GHz clocked GDDR5s on them... Hell, some custom GTX 770 come with 7280MHz on them as is.

290X... 290XT... 290*XTX*!!!

Anyway, where was I... :drool:


I also suspect AMD to go back to a 384bit next gen... with GDDR6 of course... 
nVidia might have to wait untill Volta to start using GDDR6 tho.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 20, 2013)

Yep, AMD have the 290X, NVidia answer with the 780Ti, then AMD answer with 290 XT then Nvidia do a 780 STFU edition, then AMD can do a 290XTX FU edition. Personally Im waiting for the 290XTX Ass Reamer edition.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 20, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Personally Im waiting for the 290XTX Ass Reamer edition.


If AMD don't cash in by offering a T-shirt with the card then they're missing a golden opportunity


----------



## Tonduluboy (Oct 20, 2013)

Well a lot of Nvidia fan boys here... Im using GTX 670 but im not Nvidia Fan. Bought it coz 670 on sale during that time... It was way cheaper compare to 7970 Ghz ed.

My only 2 cents is, without AMD, can u imagine what kind of price Nvidia will be charging to customer? Amd help the market to be realistic as possible. Without AMD, Nvidia will be selling GTX 780 at USD$1000 each...


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> R9 290X already runs at GHz clock speeds? What if "Hawaii" really has 48 CUs?



Nope.Hawaii only had 384 bit wide memory 

runnn...​


----------



## haswrong (Oct 20, 2013)

Slomo4shO said:


> You truly have no idea how businesses are run do you? AMD finally turned a profit this quarter after being in the red for a while. Do people not have any understanding of economics?



where are you from? and please, dont say the usa with :shadedshu 17trillion debt outstanding.. is that a result of how you understand economics?




buggalugs said:


> Yep, AMD have the 290X, NVidia answer with the 780Ti, then AMD answer with 290 XT then Nvidia do a 780 STFU edition, then AMD can do a 290XTX FU edition. Personally Im waiting for the 290XTX Ass Reamer edition.



(A)ss 
(R)immer 
(S)pecial 
(E)dition
on x-fire?




Tonduluboy said:


> ..can u imagine what kind of price Nvidia will be charging to customer? Amd help the market to be realistic as possible. Without AMD, Nvidia will be selling GTX 780 at USD$1000 each...



thatd be the special giveaway price for children in africa. the pricing in €uro-americo-asian space would be multiplied by a coeficient of advanced civilisation or "c.o.a.c." + the ugly bureaucratic v.a.t. taxes in €u..





NeoXF said:


> Yeah... and 192(or more) TMUs, ROP is fine. As for the memory, I find it pretty plausible to see 6 (R9 280X) 6,5 (R7 260X) or even 7GHz clocked GDDR5s on them... Hell, some custom GTX 770 come with 7280MHz on them as is.



i read that amd found higher clocks on their bus design unstable. they should ask nvidia for an education course on how to create power efficient chip design and high frequency bus.. only after that, amd can take the lead..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2013)

haswrong said:


> where are you from? and please, dont say the usa with :shadedshu 17trillion debt outstanding.. is that a result of how you understand economics?


I don't think he is Obama disguised so that debt probably is not his fault


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't think he is Obama disguised so that debt probably is not his fault



Also people forget that household economics != national economics.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 20, 2013)

*You cant handle the Truth!*

.....wow the stupidity level just sky rocketed.....its amazing how many don't have a clue about  true(behind the scene cameras off) politics or economics....and yet they believe so strongly....
 (but yes  household economics = national economics  we created this mess) ...anyway this is about a graphic card so...All hail the newer King(780ti) that'll replace the the new king(r9) for a few months...


----------



## radrok (Oct 20, 2013)

Came here to see the progression of a graphics card thread and found politics.

Good.



buggalugs said:


> Yep, AMD have the 290X, NVidia answer with the 780Ti, then AMD answer with 290 XT then Nvidia do a 780 STFU edition, then AMD can do a 290XTX FU edition. Personally Im waiting for the 290XTX Ass Reamer edition.



Would love an AMD Rapeon XXX Edition


----------



## haswrong (Oct 20, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....All hail the newer King(780ti) that'll replace the the new king(r9) for a few months...



nope. with g-sync gtx 760 is the newest king, because everything will "look" smooth with it


----------



## shhnedo (Oct 20, 2013)

They could've atleast put a bigger "Ti" on the front of the cooler...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 20, 2013)

End0rphine said:


> Check out this 780gtx HumanSmoke. It seems much cheaper than what appears on that online shop aggregating site.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24542



Dam i didn't see that card doesn't matter though still would of brought EVGA.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 20, 2013)

I think it will be a full GK180 15SMX chip but without Double precision of course (same DP speeds as 780GTX), ram probably 3gb maaaaybe 6gb, but im leaning more towards 3gb.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> Also people forget that household economics != national economics.



Lol, right?  brb, my money press is running low on ink ...


----------



## OC-Rage (Oct 20, 2013)

*Gpu wars*



*HI ALL


Very good answer for AMD

Wait and see  this GPU

this is Graphic BLOWUP All AMD GPUS

Ti Edition WOWOWOWOOWOW

i cant wait 780Ti  Time to Attack R290X *


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to TPU 

Maybe ease up the the bolded text - might get a bit 'shouty' looking.

And word of warning to the first post of a new poster, this statement:



> this is Graphic BLOWUP All AMD GPUS



isn't helpful.  

Be nice now and be objective please.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Oct 20, 2013)

haswrong said:


> where are you from? and please, dont say the usa with :shadedshu 17trillion debt outstanding.. is that a result of how you understand economics?



Yes, I single-handedly voted in the entirety of congress...



ensabrenoir said:


> .....wow the stupidity level just sky rocketed.....its amazing how many don't have a clue about  true(behind the scene cameras off) politics or economics....and yet they believe so strongly....
> (but yes  household economics = national economics  we created this mess) ...


I'll sum up the current situation using the following quote:

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years. " - Alexander Tytler















http://taxfoundation.org/blog/60-percent-households-now-receive-more-transfer-income-they-pay-taxes
http://money.msn.com/tax-tips/post.aspx?post=63c403d6-0a2f-4506-a8b8-25124d49889b


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 20, 2013)

Since its close to Halloween...

I think its a TITAN that got the s**t scared out of it by the R9 290X.

That's why it doesn't have a GTX 780 Ti*TAN* 






It better be reasonably priced...

Ah who we kidding it will scare most of us with the price tag
&
Make us thankful at Thanksgiving we didn't spend the money on it and can use it to avoid the in-laws.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> I think it will be a full GK180 15SMX chip but without Double precision of course (same DP speeds as 780GTX), ram probably 3gb maaaaybe 6gb, but im leaning more towards 3gb.



nice joke ... GK180 Tesla K40? in a GTX780Ti?


----------



## radrok (Oct 21, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice joke ... GK180 Tesla K40? in a GTX780Ti?



It's much more plausible as a Titan Ultra imho.

Fully fledged 15 SMX with a frequency bump to 1 GHz (boosting around 1.1GHz) could very well give a performance jump of 15%-20% over Titan.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2013)

its GK110 we talking about... its not plausible that a GK110 based 780 card become a GK180 based card while having a Ti added to it : its just a OC raising on the GK110 780

they will not do a 780(ti) who would be more powerfull than a Titan ... its not logical

well "Atlas" is a Titan ... but a K20 "average joe" edition isnt a K40  aahhhh i love those little news who bring nothing but chaos


----------



## refillable (Oct 21, 2013)

Are they really smarter than us, or particularly me?






I don't think so.

Anyway, we need a sub $200 to counter R7 260X, which is pretty much not a good card. 

Possibly the 750 Ti. Price cuts as follows:

760: Seems fine
770: At least $320
780: Must be in the middle of 290X and 290
Titan: Same up to $50 more than 290X, depending on benchmark


----------



## nem (Oct 22, 2013)

Nvidea does dont knows how reduce the hype what have the R9-290


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 22, 2013)

My educated guess: Overclocked GTX 780, possibly matching Titan (although 780 is already close to it)
It's the best for everyone, because that way the prices go down.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2013)

If Nvidia can learn price/performance, they just might have a customer!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 22, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> My educated guess: Overclocked GTX 780, possibly matching Titan (although 780 is already close to it)
> It's the best for everyone, because that way the prices go down.



An uberclocked 780 can outgun a stock titan.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> An uberclocked 780 can outgun a stock titan.



Lets hope it isn't an uberclocked one then!


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> If Nvidia can learn price/performance, they just might have a customer!



It seems utopic 

http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-specs-leaked-already_126895


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> It seems utopic
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-specs-leaked-already_126895



i was about to say that  

tho nvidia can have a good ratio on price/perf on 2nd hand ahahah damn i just spoted 2 Titan at 700chf a piece dang im still broke atm


----------



## Super XP (Oct 23, 2013)

Wait for performance drivers to get released for the AMD Radeon R9 290X. The performance will only go up,


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 23, 2013)

*the word that shall not be spoken*



Super XP said:


> Wait for performance drivers to get released for the AMD Radeon R9 290X. The performance will only go up,





....haven't seen you post since you were saying the same thing about....{*censored*}

aaaahhhh the good old times are here again....


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree with Super XP, I bet these r9-290 will have another 10-20% boost once they tweak drivers.



radrok said:


> It's much more plausible as a Titan Ultra imho.
> 
> Fully fledged 15 SMX with a frequency bump to 1 GHz (boosting around 1.1GHz) could very well give a performance jump of 15%-20% over Titan.



Yeah, 

it would be still crippled by Double precision though, so Titan could keep the crown in DP.

Idk why people think that is this such a absurd thing 



Although there was one leak that showed std. 780GTX but with 100mhz clock boost, now if they release such #"!$ then nvidia fails a lot.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 31, 2013)

GTX 780 Ti now reported to be a fully enabled 2880 core GK 110

Should be a nice card once the AIB's get a crack at it with the assorted DCII, Windforce3, ACX, JetStream etc.


----------

